# mfs tools: decompression error



## bruburk (Jan 28, 2006)

i'm getting a decompression error when i issue the restore command in mfstools. my c drive is ntfs, which gets mounted as read-only, so mfs tools can't write the backup file to it. so i used my new upgrade drive, formatted fat32, to write the tivo.bak file, then transferred it to my c drive. then i used mfs tools to try restoring the tivo.bak file from my c drive to the new ugrade drive. it gave me the decompression error, so i assumed maybe my backup file was corrupt. i wrote 2 new ones, using the same scheme outlined above (write to fat32 new upgrade drive, then transfer to ntfs c drive). with both new files i got the same decompression error. so i'm wondering if the backup file needs to be written and read from a fat32 disk? what else could be causing this decompression error? thanks.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You may need to download the 2.1 version of MFSTools. see this thread MFSRestore 2.0 Decompression Error

Now if you already have 2.1 what is the file size of your .bak files in windows, Then check it in Linux use the "ls -l" command.

You could try making the backup with a different value for the compression size, replace the '6' in -6so with a smaller value try with a value of 1 or leave just the 6 out.


----------



## bruburk (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for your quick reply homeuser. in the thread you reference, about someone getting the same decompression error, i saw the following regarding version 2.1:

>I then tried the the "mfsrestore2.1a" file that I found while I was researching this problem >and that one failed, but this time at 43% instead of 39%.

you suggest downloading the 2.1 version of mfsTools--is the version you're recommending newer than 2.1a, do you know? and if so where can i get it?

maybe i will try leaving the 6 out, like you said. do you know how much bigger the backup file will be without compression? the compressed file is ~150MB. i want to make sure i'll have enough room on my c drive to accommodate it. thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

There is not much difference in the file size, my uncompressed backup of a 40G TiVo image is about 250M.

Not sure what the solution was with the 2.1a version could of been one of the systems where the error was attributed to bad system RAM or a fancy IDE with RAID controller being used in DMA mode. In any event 2.1a is beta you would have to build your own boot CD and add it form the download at http://sourceforge.net/projects/mfstools/

Which CD are you using?


----------



## bruburk (Jan 28, 2006)

there was a link to mfs tools from the hinsdale-how-to site:

>For most model TiVos and most common upgrades you should download Tigers Mfs Tools Boot Cd (10.3MB) containing all necessary utilities

this is the link: http://hellcat.tyger.org/MFS/2.0/mfstools2noJ.iso


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't think that is the current LBA48 Version you could try the "PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01" from PTVupgrade LBA48 CD with MFStools or one from Weaknees follow the WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions and see if it interacts with your hard ware any better


----------

